# Kitty won't number 2 in litter tray...



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

Hello all,

So I have two female cats who are both two years old and from the same litter. They've always been very close. They will cuddle up together and play nicely together most of the time. 

One of the little fluffs has now stopped using the litter tray to number 2. We've tried everything...

We took her to the vets who examined her and said it was caused by stress. We realised she was unhappy when we went out for work so we purchased some Feliway, a radio and some extra treats. So the room would smell like a happy cat, the radio would prevent the house being silent and a treat would be given every time we left so they'd associate it with a good thing. The vet also gave her some anti anxiety medication. 

This didn't work. 

So we thought as it's a multi-cat household maybe there wasn't enough litter trays as we only had one so we bought two more to follow recommendations. 

Didn't work. 

So we thought maybe she didn't like the litter, and we bought a couple of different types and gave her a choice along with the original litter. 

Nope. 

So we thought she didn't like that the litter trays were covered... We uncovered two and left one covered. 

Still no...

We've bought cat attract, we've tried putting tin foil in locations she might have gone, we've cleaned all locations with a microbial and antibacterial odour removing spray, we've bought new interactive toys thinking she needed more stimulation, isolated her in one room with multiple trays... none of it has worked. She won't number two in the litter tray!

We're now looking at saving all we have to pay for a cat behaviorist but what could they do what we haven't done?   

She'll wee in the boxes. She doesn't care with that! I just don't understand. 

Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh dear, you've certainly tried a few things

Does she poop in a particular place or just anywhere?

Also, what are her poops like (ie very hard, soft etc) because if really hard it can be painful when they go so they can move around the place trying to alleviate that - did the vet see a sample?


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

She will go to a different place each time, but only one location per sitting. I don't think she's ever used the same place twice.

Both her and her sister have nice healthy poop. They are both regular and go at least once a day, however, I do think that it was health that originally began this. She has gone outside the box occasionally from the age of one but this had been rare. Now, she's not used the box since she had a 24 hour sickness and diarrhoea bug, but she did that all over the house and never even made it to the box. 

Our vet just can't explain it. This confuses him as much as it does us! He thinks it would be best for a behaviorist to perhaps review the fluffs in their own home, but we'll need to save for that. Our insurance only covers health and not behaviour issues! 

I should note that she is the less dominant of the two kitties and seems to be incredibly dependant on human interaction. She's besotted with my partner. Her sister is nonplussed. She's quite happy sitting on her ceiling height cat post surveying the kingdom, occasionally coming down for love when it suits her.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Kitkat, you say her poops are 'healthy' but have you actually seen her pooing 
so you could observe whether she was having to strain at all to defecate?

As Lilylass mentioned, if it is uncomfortable for her to defecate then she will associate the litter tray with pain and avoid it, and go elsewhere.

Or it could simply be that because of her previous unpleasant experience with diarrhoea, which no doubt made her feel very uncomfortable at the time, that she still associates the litter tray with the misery she felt then, when it comes to pooing.

As you have found it's not always easy to break these associations, and you have tried the usual methods, such as providing more trays, incl some open trays, different litter, etc without success. If using a litter tray in itself is the problem then sadly those kind of changes won't help.

What I would suggest to try is a staged approach to this:

First buy puppy training pads. Place one next to each litter tray.

If there are favoured places around the house where she has pooed in the past, place a tray on several of these spots, and then a puppy pad next to them. (Consider restricting her access in the house, and perhaps only allow her downstairs whilst the training is going on)

What I would expect to happen is that she may use the puppy training pad to poo on. Once you are sure she has got the hang of this, then place a clean puppy training pad inside an empty litter tray (i.e. no litter) and see whether she can transfer her pooing to the pad in the tray. If she does, then keep going with this for a few weeks until she has gained confidence with the tray. The ultimate goal will be to gradually replace the pad in the tray with litter, perhaps using a paper based litter to start with.

Be guided by the cat, and if she backslides return to the point where she was successfully using the puppy pad next to the tray, and gradually work forward again from that.

It is apparent from your post you are patient and kind with your cats. :thumbsup: This method WILL need a lot of patience, gently coaxing your cat along so that she can learn to trust the tray again.

The other thing is that if you are giving her ANY dry food I would take her off it completely. Dry food can be a cause of constipation or diarrhoea, and although you have not said she has either of those 2 conditions now, the fact is that dry food (because it can cause chronic low level dehydration) can cause bowel issues. So feed her a wet food diet, with a little water added to her food. Keeping up her fluid intake will make bowel movements easier.

And, I would give her a course of Zylkene, if you haven't done so yet. It is a supplement which is good at calming cats who are stressed. Buy it online, cheaper than from the vet. Give daily for a month, break open capsule and mix with wet food. Cats find it palatable. It can be given long term without any harm if need be. You will find it more effective than Feliway etc.

Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Capsule - 75mg - Animed Direct

Good luck - let us know how things go?


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

My little kitties are my life. They are fed on a high quality diet which consists mainly of Applaws and Wainwrights wet with Applaws dry for use in their senses cat food maze which they love!

(Just for easier reference, my fluffs are called Sponge and Turnip. Sponge is the one with the toilet anxiety.)

I do see Sponge pooing. She prefers to eat with me or my partner around and she prefers to wait to poo until we're around too. It's very hard to just sit and watch Sponge going on the carpet, but we won't tell her off for it. We did at the start before we were aware of the implications, and it just re-directed the issue. Sponge used to have mild constipation when we fed her more dry than wet, but that has since resolved.

So basically, we've corrected all the potential medical causes, and drastically reduced her anxiety. She's a much happier cat now, and this is obvious in the fact she is constantly playing, being mischievous, and is being her old incredibly loving self. I have witnessed her walking into the box to poo, thinking for a second, deciding against it, and choosing an area of carpet instead.

The Zylkene was the anti anxiety medication we got off the vet. She used it for two months and we saw no difference. She's off it now, and there's still no difference to when she used it. It was a good try though. We're up for trying everything.

It's been a few months now since Sponge has used the box. I completely agree now that she will have to be re-trained. I'm starting to think that she prefers the carpet to the litter under her feet. She knows we'll clean it up straight away so it's not affecting her environment. I hadn't considered puppy pads. I'll have a look into them.

What do you think about getting a carpet sample and using that like you suggest using the puppy pads? I could put it inside a litter tray eventually for her if that's what she prefers, or do you think that will encourage her to use the carpet?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Getting into her tray and then stepping out again to poo on the carpet speaks volumes! It is evident there is something Sponge doesn't like about her tray - perhaps it is the feel of the litter under her feet, or the scent of the litter. What kind of litter are you using atm? 

What it does show is that Sponge is trying to be obliging, bless her, and use the tray but then just can't quite bring herself to.

Whatever you do, please don't put a piece of carpet in the tray, as you would be giving Sponge a clear message you want her to poo on carpet, which would be disastrous. 

Puppy training pads are the way to go, as they are a soft flat surface, and a different texture from the carpet. Also they are so easy to just wrap up and dispose of. 

When you've reached the stage (way ahead) of actually putting the pads inside the trays (as opposed to next to them) put them in both open and covered trays to see which Sponge prefers. 

I'm sure you'll crack this problem


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

We're still using a variety of litters. The two we're on at the moment are catsan non-clumping and oko-plus. Two of the trays have a liner and one doesn't just in case Sponge doesn't like the liner. She will wee in either and Turnip just doesn't seem to care what we put down which is good. Sponge will also wee in both hooded and un-hooded trays.

Sponge is definitely trying to be obliging. I had a cardboard box yesterday and put it down for Turnip because Turnip loves playing in boxes. This was what Sponge used for her toilet rather than the carpet. Thinking about it, whenever we've had a cardboard box in there, she uses that instead. There was the shoe box I had over a month ago that she used, the box that one of their new litter trays came in, the box off the cat food maze before that. Once she's used it, I throw the box away, because Turnip loves boxes and I don't want her playing in a dirty box.

I could ask the local supermarket for some left over boxes? If I put a puppy training pad in there then I could just dispose of that and save some trees. Maybe I could start inching the box with the training pad in closer to the litter trays?

I've never litter trained a cat. We got my two at 7 weeks old because the family couldn't look after both the mother and the litter of 6 kittens. They were lovely kittens and were already trained by mummy cat!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If she likes the cardboard boxes then it sounds as if you have a plan! Sometimes you can buy the puppy pads in Pound shops or these ones are a good price
Readi Disposable Incontinence Bed pads 40x60cm - Pack of 100 | eBay
I have not re-read the thread in full today, but I think you mentioned you had tried an attractant litter? If not, this one is a very fine sand which cats do seem attracted to. Golden Grey available from Zooplus would be another sandy clumping clay litter to try.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_85fv7oixxr_b


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good advice from Paddypaws ^^^:thumbup1:

I agree - definitely go with the cardboard boxes, as Sponge likes using them. I would place them in different areas to the litter trays, if you can. Place a training pad in.

Once Sponge is using the cardboard box, be slow to make any further changes for a while, as we don't want to rock the boat. She needs to get her confidence back.

I wouldn't move the boxes once she knows where they are, as it could be worrying or confusing for her.

After a few weeks I would put a little bit of litter on top of the training pad, inside the box. If she seems OK with this change and still uses the box, then very gradually add a bit more litter until the whole of the pad is covered. A litter that is fine like sand is probably best. Worlds Best is one I would recommend - it's finer than Cats Best.

In the medium term the goal would be to get her using the cardboard box all the time (with litter on top of a pad, to protect the box).

In the longer term, perhaps the goal could be to get her to accept an open litter tray placed inside a cardboard box, so she still has the cardboard box as a signal.

I'll be looking forward to your updates


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

What kind of litter tray do you have? Is it hooded? Some cats just do not like the hooded trays.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

peecee said:


> What kind of litter tray do you have? Is it hooded? Some cats just do not like the hooded trays.


OP has said Sponge happily pees in both the open and hooded trays that are provided. The pooing is the problem.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Just a thought, does she scratch / try to cover her poops a lot but not her wees?

I'm wondering if she does this, that she might not like the feel of the plastic of the tray?

It does seem of she will wee in it and poop on carpet / in a cardboard box but not the normal tray - I wonder if scratching around does remind her of when she had an upset tum


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

Ever since Sponge was a little kitten she has never covered her poop. She was just never the type of kitten to even bother. Her sister on the other hand is meticulous and would even go around after Sponge and cover it for her.

I've come up with a new theory of the cause to all of this, and I don't know if anyone here has any experience of this?

Both Turnip and Sponge are long hairs, but Sponge is literally so fuzzy your hands sink into her fluffiness. That's why we called her Sponge!
When she was little she struggled to clean herself up. She used to be more than happy for us to give her a helping hand, and we've often had to snip the fluff from back there. The vet has even had a go shaving back there. There have been times though that something has gotten stuck and we've had to get Sponge to stay still long enough for us to snip it out of her fluff. This she hated for obvious reasons.

There have been times after that when things have got stuck and she's hidden from us because she doesn't want it cut off, but she also doesn't want it there. She'll groom, and groom the area trying her hardest to get rid of it on her own but without success. She ends up upsetting herself. She doesn't like anything caught in her fluff. Once we've got rid of it for her she changes instantly and relaxes. She returns to purring and crawling on us, so I don't know why she wouldn't learn that it's okay to let us get the stuck bits off her?

The point she stopped using the box at all was after that 24 hour bug I've previously mentioned. She really messed herself up with that and it took us a short while to clean her. She'd even managed to get stuff all over her paws. She never made it to the box with this bug as I've also previously stated which is why I was so confused that she stopped using it at all for her poops!

So my theory is, it's not the box or the pooing in itself, it's that she doesn't want to get poop on herself and have to have it removed?
She hasn't for a long time, and not since she was ill, but this morning on one of her trips to her cardboard box shes been using thanks to advice from here, she darted away as fast as she used to from the litter tray after her poop. She seemed very distressed. It very quickly became apparent she'd got some stuck on herself. I just gave her some love and told her it was okay. I wasn't going to even try to remove it at that point. Luckily the little bit came off and she calmed back down.

What do you think I should do? Do you think it's worth taking her to the vets so he can give her a little shave in a controlled environment. I wouldn't want to do it myself just in case it will confound her fears. This toileting issue is turning out to be quite complicated, and one that might take many months to start to rectify!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Kitkat, yes, the causes of toiletting issues with cats can sometimes be multi-faceted, which can make them more complicated to resolve, but it's great you understand this and are prepared to think 'outside the box' (pun intended ) and do a little detective work to identify ALL the causes in Sponge's case. 

I have a longhaired cat who has IBD and when he has a flare-up of diarrhoea he does get bits stuck in the fur around his bottom, and like Sponge, he gets upset when I try to help by removing it when he has been unable to deal with it himself. It is after all very undignified for a cat to have to submit to a human messing around with his bottom area, a part of the body that is very 'private' to cats (and humans).

I am sure you're right that Sponge runs away and hides when she has poo stuck in her fur, partly because she is embarrassed by it (smelly) and partly because it's uncomfortable. If she continues to be upset until the poo is removed from her fur then it's best to try and coax her out of hiding with some treats or distract her if possible with a toy and then grab her.

I do find its often a 2 person job - one person to hold the cat and the other to be at the business end removing the poo. It is more comfortable for the cat this way, rather than one person struggling.

If there are just a few bits stuck I snip the soiled fur away with a pair of safety scissors (rounded ends) as it is quicker and less painful for the cat. If there is a lot, then I use a no-rinse shampoo (e.g. Ring 5) on an old soft towel and soak the area to soften the poo before gently wiping it off. (The shampoo is much more effective than plain water). My cat loathes me doing this, but to cut the fur on such occasions would be too much.

I always keep the fur around his anus snipped quite short, and I believe quite a few people do this with long haired cats, as a precaution. I don't feel it's necessary or wise to shave such a delicate area, apart from which it would look fairly unsightly, I think. But you may want to ask one of the nurses at the vets to help you clip the fur if you are worried Sponge may not co-operate with you.

You may well be correct that Sponge's hangups with the litter tray stem from the time when she had a bowel infection/diarrhoea. She made a negative association with the tray & the act of pooing, at that time, and now unfortunately that association is hard to break. The reason you are having success with the cardboard box is there is no negative association for her so far. Let's hope and pray it stays that way.


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for your advice everyone and your fluffy cat advice chillminx! 
I really appreciate it!

At the moment I feel like we're going two steps forwards with Sponge and then going another two steps back again. I felt like we were really getting somewhere. She was using the cardboard box regularly, but then she used a corner again. I thought this may have been a little slip up and something spooked her away from the cardboard box. Then she held herself in longer than usual, and we could tell she really needed a poo from last night. I just couldn't understand why she wouldn't go. She could have used the carpet if she wanted. I don't want her making herself ill! 

So anyway, this morning at breakfast she was obviously desperate. We thought we'd potentially jeopardise getting to work on time and make her a calm environment. We put Turnip in another room and my partner gave Sponge a little cuddle to calm her. She gave him a little nose kiss and started purring and it seemed like it was going great. He then sat down next to one of the trays with Sponge still in his arms. To our amazement, she walked into the litter tray. My partner continued to give her little strokes to calm her and she seemed very happy. I was really hopeful a miracle was going to happen, but alas, she only had a wee and then darted away from the box to poo.

She absolutely loves my rucksack that I take to work, and this is where she ran to. I couldn't let her poo on my rucksack, so I had to pick her up and move her. With this she darted from one side of the room into a corner, got spooked, ran to another corner... I put a box near her and she gave it a glance and then ran away. It was obvious the situation was imminent for her and she was panicking. Me and my partner pretty much just stood still not wanting to stress her out. Eventually she ended up in the kitchen and used the kitchen floor. Very easy for us to clean, but she seemed very upset with herself that it wasn't covering her sent. She even had a go at covering this one like she sometimes would once she's finished a meal and wants to invisibly bury the bowl.

Seconds after, one very happy and very relaxed cat. Like nothing had ever happened. Purring away, rolling onto her back and batting at her favourite toy mouse. :mad2:

I just feel so hopeless after having so much hope we were going to have a breakthrough. I just wish I could tell her not to be scared of pooing in the box!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Poor Sponge, bless her heart, sounds as though she really is trying hard not to soil but just can't bring herself to use the litter tray. I am so glad you and your OH are being so patient and kind with her - it will certainly help. 

The only reason I can think why she's gone off using the cardboard box is because she had some discomfort on one or more occasions and now she is blaming the box, just as she blamed the litter tray. Can't see any other reason really. 

Can you go back to putting the incontinence pads on the floor again? Perhaps not even near the litter trays or cardboard boxes, but placed in spots where she has pooed before. I know pads lying around the floor are not a great look, 
but at least they are easy to dispose of.

Have you tried her with Zylkene yet? It might help a bit. 

Also, can you remind me what you are feeding her at present? Even tho she has no diarrhoea she could be experiencing gut spasms when she poos, which are painful.


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

I tried the Zylkene for two months, but it made no discernible difference. She actually seemed less playful on it if anything and slept more. We noticed no change when we weaned her off it either. Feliway had no effect on her and catnip spray, which her sister loves, has only a mild effect with Spongy fluff!

She's currently eating Wainwrights wet which is a natural cat food with no ingredients which are commonly known to cause allergies in cats such as wheat or mixed meat proteins. It's also supposed to be easily digested and hypo-allergenic. This is complimented with Applaws wet as treats every few meals and Applaws dry, which is used in the play senses food maze.

Sponge is very naughty on Sundays, and often manages to get a lick of butter off my partners fingers after his crumpets! 

I think she's definitely going to have to go back to the floor for a while. She's scared of litter trays and of cardboard boxes apparently. Maybe I should transition her onto a plastic storage box lid which is flat and looks nothing like the others?

We're in for the long haul on this. I love my little fluffs to pieces, and only want to give them the best in life. They are even part of a private health kitty club which provides all their vaccines and flea prevention amongst other things. I just can't believe we've ended up with an insurance provider which doesn't cover behaviour. That's our own fault really. I'm looking forward to our renewal date, but I doubt other providers would help with existing issues anyway!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, a lid from a plastic storrage box with an incontinence pad spread over it might work. Worth a try. 

I think it's a matter of trial and error to see what works really. Just to reassure you that a behaviourist would suggest things to try, but they may be no different from things you have already tried, or are trying.

Applying a bit of lateral thinking to this, do you have a garden? If so is it safe for the cats to go out there, (assuming you may not want them roaming)? If not, could you cat-proof it with special fencing? The reason I ask, is because I reckon if Sponge could go out and choose for herself whereabouts to poo I think she would stop pooing indoors altogether and the problem would be resolved.


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you again for your help and reassurance chillminx! 

We do have a garden, but the silly house builders haven't given us a back door. We have to walk around the house to get into it, or as we often do, go through the back window. We leave this window open when we're out in the garden so the cats can join us, but they'd rather still sit on the inside ledge and watch us.
Our neighbour who we share the garden with has an outdoor cat, and I guess the garden is his territory. 

Sponge is back to using the cardboard boxes now. We're just going to let her settle back into using those before messing anything more around. Then we can think about the next baby step!

This doesn't seem like a common problem in itself, but it looks like toileting problems are quite common in cats overall. So we're no so alone in battling this which is good, and it's lovely to have such good support!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What consistency are her stools? Hard? Slight give? Like soft putty? If she has hard stools that could be part of the problem - passing stool hurts her. It would fit with her keeping going in different places.


----------



## kategod (Feb 13, 2014)

I do wonder if it could be the litter that is the problem - maybe she associates the feel of it underfoot with being poorly in the past, and maybe she just has sensitive feet. My Henry started weeing outside the tray when we used Catsan, as the granules are quite hard and sharp IMO. We then tried Oko, which is better, but still fairly large and rough on little paws, and though we had fewer mishaps they still happened. He would poo in the tray (at great speed - he got in and out as quickly as possible!) but never attempted to cover it. We are now using Golden Grey odour, which is extremely fine (like sand) - and touch wood, have had no accidents since. Everything gets buried thoroughly so he's clearly happy to use it. World's Best is meant to be good too. And it lasts for ages as it is a clumping litter.


----------



## Nourhan (May 8, 2014)

What kind of litter tray do you use??


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

We have every type of litter tray and many litters from clumping to non-clumping and covered or non-covered trays! 

I don't know what to do. She weed in the cardboard box tonight too!


----------



## Kitkat89 (May 7, 2014)

Hello all,

Just an update for those who have been following this 'adventure' that I've been on with Sponge...

Basically, it seemed a week ago that we had stopped making progress. Sponge only had a wee outside the box once, and this I very quickly realised was because there was a lot going on in the room where Sponges preferred box was. She didn't do it again.
She is an incredibly loyal and loving cat. She has come on in leaps and bounds since the start. For example, all signs of stress that weren't to do with the litter tray have now gone.

I've been willing to try all suggestions with Sponge, which is why I took kategods suggestion to buy Golden Grey odour cat litter. So Sponge doesn't like Catsan, and she only marginally prefers Oko plus (Turnip didn't care). I put down the Golden Grey odour for the first time the day before yesterday as soon as it arrived. Turnip was the first to play in it. She dug in it for a good 5 minutes, then had a go using it. Later on, when all had calmed down and no one was looking, I saw Sponge exploring in the corner of my eye. She then took her turn having a little wee in it, but she was still nervous and ran away afterwards.

So since putting this litter down, both cats are ONLY using the tray with this litter in, which is kind of annoying, as I've got massive supplies of Oko plus and Catsan! 

This morning I woke up to find that Sponge had used this tray for her poop! 

I mean, she's not pooped in a litter tray for coming on two months now. Maybe it was a fluke? Maybe she won't do it again? I don't know, but that was definitely something I didn't expect to see! (and I know it was Sponge, because Turnip always goes after her evening meal, and she had already done hers) hmy:

So, on this Journey, we have switched Sponge and Turnip to the highest quality food we could afford, increased the number of litter trays, increased the type of litter tray, bought countless interactive toys, a radio, we've tried zylkene, we've bought cat attract and a variety of litters. We've spent quite a lot of money and personal hours on this. It was something we didn't even consider when we got our little fluff balls, but we've taken it in our stride and are still learning every day. In the end it looks like despite using Catsan and covered litter trays from being tiny, Sponge is much happier in an uncovered tray. Not just an uncovered tray, but a high sided uncovered litter tray. We've also found that she has very sensitive little paws and prefers softer, finer litters.

Will she use the tray again to poop? I will have to let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Rosylee1976 (May 25, 2014)

Thats awesome, please do let us know how she gets on. Hopefully this will continue and your worries will be over. I really admire how you have dealt with this.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

That's wonderful news! I am so pleased to hear you are making progress! :smile5::thumbup1: 

Just goes to show what detective work, along with time and patience, can achieve, in trying to resolve these issues. 

Our cats really do try to tell us what is wrong, and it is up to us to interpret what they say. Often, as you have found, it is a matter of trial and error until we chance upon what is causing the problem. 

It may well be the type of litter was part of the problem. (Golden Grey is lovely and soft on paws). Plus you have found she is happier in a high sided open tray. She must be chuffed to bits you have understood her needs, bless her. 

I do hope things continue to go so positively. Well done all round!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Kitkat89 said:


> We're still using a variety of litters. The two we're on at the moment are catsan non-clumping and oko-plus. Two of the trays have a liner and one doesn't just in case Sponge doesn't like the liner. She will wee in either and Turnip just doesn't seem to care what we put down which is good. Sponge will also wee in both hooded and un-hooded trays.
> 
> Sponge is definitely trying to be obliging. I had a cardboard box yesterday and put it down for Turnip because Turnip loves playing in boxes. This was what Sponge used for her toilet rather than the carpet. Thinking about it, whenever we've had a cardboard box in there, she uses that instead. There was the shoe box I had over a month ago that she used, the box that one of their new litter trays came in, the box off the cat food maze before that. Once she's used it, I throw the box away, because Turnip loves boxes and I don't want her playing in a dirty box.
> 
> ...


Not sure whether this article will help! Defecating vs Middening -- What's Your Cat up to?


----------

